# Zero Bobbin Thread On Bottom



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Help...I was having many, many thread breaks and Barudan tech said I should check hook timing. I went through the steps to reset the hook timing (24 degrees, tip of hook right behind needle and tip of hook touching needle with needle turned around.) In the course of doing this adjustment I had to also adjust the position finger and I believe I also have it set properly.

But now when I do an I test the top thread pulls all the way to the center of the column and both sides of the column meet in the center with zeo bobbin thread showing. I tried the I test with the bobbin completely tension free with the same result

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

No bobbin thread showing on the backside of a column stitch is generally an indication of "bobbin thread tension too high" or "top thread tensions too low".

You need to decrease bobbin tension [which you said you have already done] and/or increase top thread tensions. 

Have you tired a different bobbin case? It may be possible that the bobbin case or tension spring has been damage.

Check that the bobbin is installed correctly in the bobbin case and that the thread path is correct.

Check top threads to make sure that they are pathed correctly [especially when going through the tensioners].

If you can't seem to get enough tension on your top threads, thoroughly clean your tensioners with alcohol and a q-tip or pipe cleaner.

Set bobbin tension first using the drop test method or a bobbin tension gauge. Once the bobbin tension is correct, then set top thread tensions

Bob


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Bob,
My wife figured it out. For some strange reason when I was doing the bobbin drop test it would fall freely. But when the bobbin is in the machine it was a different story. My wife tried pulling the bobbin thread out while it was in the machine and it was very difficult (tight) to pull out. I checked the bobbin (coats brand) and the cardboard side was separating and this was enough to cause sticking when it was in the machine. 

New bobbin, no problem.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## KERRMINATOR (Jul 21, 2009)

Seems like it's always a silly fix


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

myfinishingtouch said:


> Bob,
> My wife figured it out. For some strange reason when I was doing the bobbin drop test it would fall freely. But when the bobbin is in the machine it was a different story. My wife tried pulling the bobbin thread out while it was in the machine and it was very difficult (tight) to pull out. I checked the bobbin (coats brand) and the cardboard side was separating and this was enough to cause sticking when it was in the machine.
> 
> New bobbin, no problem.
> ...




Sounds like you owe the wife a supper.

Happy stitching.

Bob


----------

